# Bunker play Sand wedge or 60degree lob?



## rapper (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi as a 19 handicapper and a senior to boot(how bad can it get) watching the Ryder cup it seems they all use lob wedges,yes i know they are all plus handicap players,should i stick with sand wedge or use the lob wedge any advice and tips would be very welcome ,sick of taking 2/3 shots to get out,thanks


----------



## CMAC (Sep 29, 2012)

It isn't the wedge that will get you out the bunkers, it's technique, rather than spend money on a new wedge spend it on a lesson with your pro who will have you popping out the bunkers with the SI (designed for the job).

P.s pro's don't have handicaps but your right with they were prob plus figures (apart from Poulter) before they turned pro.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 29, 2012)

I like my 56* wedge around the green. Slightly longer shots I will use my 52 or PW, to get up or down an entire green.


----------



## Whee (Sep 29, 2012)

I use a 60* - but that's based on the fact our bunkers are like clay, so you need a bit more loft to try and get through the sand.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2012)

If it takes you 2-3 shots to get out of bunkers with a SW you have a problem with your technique, not club selection.
I'm guessing you've never had a bunker lesson before?


----------



## rapper (Sep 29, 2012)

As a 19 handicapper and a senior(doesnt get much worse) should I use my sand wedge in bunkers or 60 degree lob wedge ,all players in the Ryder Cup seem to use them,yes iIknow they are pros but im sick of taking 2/3 shots to get out of bunkers .help please..thanks


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 29, 2012)

Our place has just had all new bunkers so plenty of sand to play with, as I rule if I've got over 25/30ft to the pin I use a 52, under 20ft I use a 58. But this is due to my wedge set up being pw/52/58.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 29, 2012)

56* for me around the green, rather than go close I try and get out and below the hole. Safe is better than stuck!

I never put playing backwards or sideways out of being an option, you don't have to go for the pin to make nett par!

Longer bunker shots I like my 52 or PW.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 29, 2012)

rapper said:



			As a 19 handicapper and a senior(doesnt get much worse) should I use my sand wedge in bunkers or 60 degree lob wedge ,all players in the Ryder Cup seem to use them,yes iIknow they are pros but im sick of taking 2/3 shots to get out of bunkers .help please..thanks
		
Click to expand...

you posted this already in the correct section at 8.54 today and have many answers, clogs up the forum if you duplicate threads in different sections

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?46062-Bunker-play-Sand-wedge-or-60degree-lob


----------



## d2cko (Sep 29, 2012)

I think it's worth practicing with both and seeing which one you are better with.

I don't carry a SW, I usually use my 60* for greenside bunker shots or the 52* for slightly longer bunker shots.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 29, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			you posted this already in the correct section at 8.54 today and have many answers, clogs up the forum if you duplicate threads in different sections

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?46062-Bunker-play-Sand-wedge-or-60degree-lob

Click to expand...

Ha, I just thought my post didnt get through, used it as an opportunity to say something  forgot to mention the first time


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 29, 2012)

our bunkers have been ruined by the rain this year and are just hard mud pits at the moment. I thin my 56 everytime into the lip of the bunker as I cant take any sand to get out. The only way Im getting out at the moment is to put the ball back in my stance and hit down on the ball. Any suggestions/videos Bob?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			our bunkers have been ruined by the rain this year and are just hard mud pits at the moment. I thin my 56 everytime into the lip of the bunker as I cant take any sand to get out. The only way Im getting out at the moment is to put the ball back in my stance and hit down on the ball. Any suggestions/videos Bob?
		
Click to expand...

Im generally okay with bunkers but the above rings true with quite a few on the courses I play.

i am going to grab alesson when they are very wet and tightly packed but would love to hear any tips????


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

It's not about loft, it's about bounce and technique.

However, as a high handicapper, I would say you would be doing yourself a favour if you didn't carry a lob wedge


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Nowt wrong with carrying a lob wedge if you can use it and have space in the bag.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 29, 2012)

For all you need to know on bunkers 

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2Q9GEd3MkU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 29, 2012)

rapper said:



			..........should i stick with sand wedge or use the lob wedge any advice and tips would be very welcome ,............
		
Click to expand...

I take it from the wording of your post that you already have both so there's no money to be saved - but if you have spare money it really is worth having a lesson from the Pro on playing your bunkers with your clubs.

I also assume your SW has about 14 degrees of bounce on the sole, and the lob wedge doesn't (it might but it's more common off the shelf at 8)

So the real issue becomes when to favour using one over the other; if at all.

Lots of soft dry fine sand - SW

Heavy, wet, coarse, thin layer over compacted base - LW

Basically what the sole of the SW is designed to help you with in the first type of bunker doesn't really help with the latter - in the 'old days' if you were in a green side bunker that was hard and compacted the clever choice was the PW over the SW for this reason.

Finally, if you have both then why don't you just spend some time in a bunker with them and find out what works for you. The loft really isn't the relevant difference.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2012)

Simple answer is to get a bunker lesson. With the right technique you can use whatever loft of SW you want


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 29, 2012)

The loft is not that important, it's the bounce that makes it work, by opening the face you can get lots of loft.   I often use a pitching wedge if I want a long running greenside bunker shots.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 29, 2012)

For about the last 10 years I've used a 60* Cleveland lob wedge for bunker play its just what I feel comfortable with, as long as I've got a good lie I feel reasonably confident of getting it up and down.


----------



## connor (Sep 29, 2012)

i used to really struggle with bunkers then i watched bobs video and practiced his advice and now i feel happier in bunkers.  Cant exact the distance but at least it gets out and somewhere on the putting surface


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm happy to use any club/wedge.

I only have 1 or 2 shots, so I vary the loft for distance.

I more or less play exactly the same shot every time....and it doesn't involve cranking the face open and pretending I'm Seve.

Sure, it's open a bit, but not the classic technique, as I find it sometimes unreliable.


----------

